# Our new foster, Frankie the Malinois



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

He is 5 months and available for adoption at the BC SPCA for anyone who might be interested.

He's sweet and cuddly and loves his people. He gets along well with dogs and seems ok with cats. He shows typical Malinois traits like guarding his people and unfortunately toys right now (we're working on that). He is looking for a shepherd experienced and very active home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

A friend in Houston has an adopted Malinois, and he is always on-guard, 'protecting' her and her house. I hope Frankie finds a good home soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a cutie and I hope he finds his furever home very soon.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He`s very handsome and looks huge!! Hopefully he`ll find his forever home soon.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I woild love a Mal one day but they are not the easiest of dogs to own. Hope Frankie gets a loving, knowledgeable home soon.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. He is in good hands now. I hope he finds a great forever home soon.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I really do hope he finds a home soon. I have sent a message to the Belgian Shepherd club of Canada to see if I can get some breed-savvy folk interested, as he will need to go to such a home indeed. 

He's bonded with us quickly and with Cosmo but unfortunately perhaps a bit too much. When we went out for his pee this morning he began guarding us against everyone around, particularly children. Soooo...he's going to meet with a behaviourist at another branch. That means he won't be with us anymore but that's okay because we're really not equipped to work with guarding behaviour. I know he'll find a lovely home and get the socializatioin and help he needs.

Good luck and lots of love to Frankie J! Cosmo misses you!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Jackie, do you think a police K-9 unit in BC or elsewhere in Canada would be interested in him? He is such a young boy yet and I'm sure they'd love him and let him do what he was bred to do.

http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/depot/pdstc-cdcp/index-eng.htm


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

He looks so sweet! I hope he finds a home.


----------

